# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Humbur...mes tingujsh!

## EXODUS



----------


## B@Ne

Mrama  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kboQMq9Rvk0

----------


## ximi_abedini

Pershendetje BaNeSaXhIe

----------


## Tipiku



----------


## B@Ne

Pershendetje Ximi, Tipik  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbAd6...eature=related

----------


## mia@



----------


## Tipiku



----------


## Tipiku



----------


## mia@



----------


## shigjeta



----------


## shigjeta



----------


## Busy Girl



----------


## Busy Girl



----------


## hot_prinz

Buse, pse kaq triste?  :i ngrysur: 

In memoriam Whitney  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Busy Girl

Joooo perkundrazi jam ne qejf por e kam qejf muziken e tille ja nje e gezuar per ty

----------


## hot_prinz

Flm Buse, ja nje per qejfin tend atehere.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Miremengjesi..........ju uroj nje te diele te kendshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

kape hot per ty kjo

----------


## hot_prinz

gjesi Orhide tani u zgjove?  :buzeqeshje: 

flm Buse  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz



----------

